# Quota für Webseiten wird in ispConfig nicht aktualisiert



## juser (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
die Quotaangabe für die Webseiten wird in ispConfig nicht aktualisiert, das hat zur Folge das Kunden aufgrund alter Werte eine Mail über den Verbrauch Ihres Webspace bekommen.

Ich hab gestern bei einem Kunden den Webspace vergrößert, was lt.  edquota auch funktioniert hat, es wird nur nicht in ispconfig angezeigt. Es steht auch nach 24 Std. immer noch der alte Wert drin.

Die Lösungen die hier aufgelistet sind habe mir leider nicht weiter geholfen oder ich hab nicht alles gefunden.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für mich?


----------



## jensr (15. Aug. 2019)

Hallo,

wir haben ein ähnliches Problem. Die Quotaanzeige im Webadmin ist nicht aktuell bzw. nicht richtig. Zum Teil stehen da alte Werte oder es steht unlimited, was aber nicht stimmt. Das kann man in der Webseiteneinstellung der Domain sehen.
Eine Analyse hat gezeigt, das in der MySQL Datenbank in der Tabelle monitor_data bei harddisk_quota der create Eintrag von vor 2 Wochen ist. Da werden scheinbar die Daten nicht aktuallisiert. Aber nur bei harddisk_quota.
PS: bei uns kommt eine Multiserverumgebung zum Einsatz

--
Jens Rösiger


----------



## win_tho (8. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,

stoplere gerade über diesen Thread hier. Habe auf meinen Servern exakt das gleiche Problem. Bislang konnte ich es nur durch einen Cronjob lösen:


```
15 * * * * /sbin/quotacheck -avufgm && /sbin/quotaon -avug && repquota -avug >> /dev/null 2>&0
```
Zugegeben extrem unelegant, aber die Ursache ist nicht wirklich zu finden. Habe mir bereits professionellen Support besorgt, es scheint abhängig vom jeweiligen OS bzw. der virtualisierungstechnik zu sein.


----------



## jensr (9. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,

bei uns hilft folgender Workaround (auf dem Server ausführen, wo die Webseiten liegen):
"cd /usr/local/ispconfig/server/ && php cron_debug.php --cronjob=100-monitor_hd_quota.inc.php"
Damit sind die Quotas / Verbrauchsangeben im Webadmin wieder aktuell. Aber halt nur der Stand von diesem Zeitpunkt. Warum die Werte durch den normalen Cron Job nicht aktuallisiert werden, wissen wir (noch) nicht.

--
Jens Rösiger


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2019)

Update auf die aktuelle ISPConfig version 3.1.15.


----------



## jensr (9. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,

ja, das Update auf 3.1.15 hat bei uns das Problem behoben. SUPER ...

--
Jens Rösiger


----------



## win_tho (9. Okt. 2019)

Hallo, 

was wurde denn mit dem Update auf 3.1.15 geändert. Leider funktioniert es bei mir nämlich noch immer nicht. Bzw. wie oft würde denn der Wert aktualisiert werden? Hatte meinen Behelfs-Cronjob mal deaktiviert und auch nach 4h noch keine neuen Werte im ISPConfig.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2019)

@win_tho: Das liegt daran das Dein Problem nicht mit dem von jensr zu tun hat. bei Dir funktioniert das Linux quota system nicht richtig, warum auch immer, das hat nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun und wird deshalb auch nicht durch ein ISPConfig Update behoben.


----------

